# Need marijuana strain recommendation



## puglovinmama (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm looking for a strain of marijuana with the following characteristics:

Doesn't make me paranoid or anxious
Doesn't burn me out
More of a thinking and active type as oppossed to just being obliterated

Some that have been available to me are blueberry, train wreck, purple haze, juicy fruit, bullrider, romulous, cush, sugar shack.

Out of those which would be a good one to try? Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Mutt (Jan 28, 2006)

The strain helps determine the type of buzz. but so does harvest.

see attached


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 28, 2006)

trainwreck makes you feel like you have been in a trainwreck. not like what you want.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 29, 2006)

puglovinmama said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a strain of marijuana with the following characteristics:
> 
> Doesn't make me paranoid or anxious
> Doesn't burn me out
> More of a thinking and active type as opposed to just being obliterated


Heh Heh, yeah, they call em Marlboro's....
Hahahaha

Just kiddin. The amount of THC you take in has a lot to do with the type of high. Also, if you leave the booze alone and don't eat just before getting high, it'll help you not get the slow downs.

Try ingesting the weed instead of smoking it. That makes quite a difference in how the high is. Ingested weed comes on slower, sneaks up on you and gives you a more introspective high. It also lasts longer because of the way it's metabolized. If you only do a little at a time, you'll find out what your tolerance is and it'll make it less likely to make you anxious or paranoid.


----------



## I EAT WEED (Feb 20, 2007)

Do you mean just scoop it up and eat it?  Or do you mean make some brownies?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 20, 2007)

that a good one IEW  

go with purpulehaze


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, exactly!  Throw a few grams of buds in your mouth and wash it down with some iced tea.  hahaha.  No man, just kidding.  You must prep the ganja before you eat it.  Check out the cuisine part of this forum there are a lot of good things there.  Fire crackers are super easy but the directions aren't exactly right.  I ate about 3 grams the other night with fire crackers and i cooked them at 200 for 1.5 hrs.  I was toast haha.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 21, 2007)

You can eat weed right out of the bag! Hahahahaa, no cooking is necessary. Chop it up good and wash it down! About 30 minutes later, you'll be buzzin. It does tend to sneak up on you this way. Like I said, the high is way different than smoking gives you.

Try a nice little bud and see what I mean.


----------



## cdblop (Feb 21, 2007)

go with the juicy fruit or romulan


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 21, 2007)

You need a Sativa.  It will give you a nice clear head and will keep you going.  It will help you from feeling spent.  I just got some Swazi Safari Seeds from the doc and I am planning on starting them in a few months inside.  Greenhouse seeds has some mouth watering sativas that I highly suggest you taking a look at.


----------



## Dada (Feb 23, 2007)

I had to eat two small joints about ten years ago when leo pulled us over. Turned out it was just a warning for a tail light. But I have been a real weedeater ever since. No cooking. No brownies. Just a toothpick to get the green out of my teeth. I sometimes get anxious from some weed that I smoke -- and I hate that -- but it almost never happens when I eat it. Be careful, though. Depending on how strong the weed is, just eat enough to fill like two small bong bowls. And you can't eat it very often because it is like your body builds up a tolerance to it.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 1, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Heh Heh, yeah, they call em Marlboro's....
> Hahahaha
> 
> Just kiddin. The amount of THC you take in has a lot to do with the type of high. Also, if you leave the booze alone and don't eat just before getting high, it'll help you not get the slow downs.
> ...


 
hey i smoke marlboro reds lol they are a trainwreck i think they are the hardest hitting cigs their are


----------



## Brouli (Mar 1, 2007)

try some ciggarets from Canada they taste like SH   but they sure are strong


----------

